# Saturday or Wednesday?



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

Are you a Saturday person? Is this the day you have scheduled to run all your errands, etc? This is the day that I have scheduled to do more outdoor work. The weather is slated to be beautiful today, and spring in PA is such a wonderful time of year. As I look out my window, the sky is the most lovely shade of blue again. Puffy little cottonball clouds are floating by. THe trees on the mountain behind me are begining to bud out-all the edges showing green and brown and red in the sunlight. The birds have returned in abundance, prompting me to consider a martin house and birdfeeders in my "gardens" this year. The owl in my maple tree has finally gone to bed. Even he does not like to miss the first spring sunrises. The air, while still crisp and crackling, is clean and fresh. The whole day just speaks of waking up. I love spring mornings. To that end, I have resolved to stop using my Saturday mornings for errands. I am determined to hang up my porch swing and start having my coffee outside while I watch the sun come up. There is no business traffic to drown out the sounds of the birds and the stream. I think I will become a Wednesday person instead!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I usually try and do errands during the week so I'm by myself. Taking DH along is generally not a good idea as there is alway something he finds that he "needs". Since we are both here on weekends, we usually try to stay home to get things done. We did go out this morning to get some landscape timbers but they are still frozen together!


----------



## moongirl (May 19, 2006)

I'm a Tuesday person. I work on Saturdays!


----------



## Sumer (May 24, 2003)

I try to run most of my erands on the way home from work durring the week. Saturday is mostly staying home cleaning and resting and outdoor stuff. But yesterday, me and my sister did go to a resale store. To me that is fun stuff and not an erand because ya never know what your going to end up buying. My sis got clothes for my neice and a unbelivable good deal on a bag of kids books. I got some crosstitch cloth for hobby #547 and a picture frame, Since I didnt clean up much here yesterday I should get to it today.


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm like Sumer, in that I usually try to get all my errands done during the week. I'ts a 15 mile trip one way to town, and I just can't see spending the gas on an additional trip if I'm already going to be here 5 days a week anyway. So, I try to run short errands on my lunch hour. And groceries are picked up on Friday (payday) after work before heading home. I feel this not only is more efficient gas-wise, but if I get interrupted during a project on a weekend, it seems I might as well not have started at all, because it's so hard to get started again.


----------

